
Space elevator trips could be agonisingly slow - ksvs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16223-space-elevator-trips-could-be-agonisingly-slow.html
======
m0nty
> The culprit is the Coriolis force

I remember reading about this (effect on space elevators) years ago, so I'm
not sure it's a new idea.

------
truebosko
It would be awesome if we (we being, whatever country tries this first) had
the money to basically build some basic system that works, although slowly,
then improve on it over time. Of course, we're talking billions of dollars of
raw material, not code here so I guess it won't happen until they have a for-
sure method of doing this right :(

Still, a very cool concept.

------
zandorg
I prefer the Hacker method of just trying it, and see if it works.

Also, could they try it on the Moon first?

------
blasdel
Off-world sex could be messy, awkward

~~~
Raphael
On-world as well.

------
Devilboy
As long as it's still cheap, slow is fine for most types of cargo.

